# Woot Shirt - Fish bag



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Todays Woot shirt is pretty interesting, check it out. 

http://shirt.woot.com/


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

dang, server too busy, I want to see what that is too


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Still works fine for me?


----------

